# Lionel Santa Fe Train set ? (JC Penney exclusive)



## trainboy1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was looking at the Lionel Santa Fe O-gauge train set (JCPenney exclusive) and had some questions (I couldn't find the information on the website or via a google search).

I was wondering if anyone had detailed information about this train set?

I am more specifically wondering about the following:

Is this fastrack?
Is this a trainsounds product? If not, what type of sounds does it have?
Does the rolling stock, caboose, and couplers have any die-cast parts?
what type of transformer does it come with?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks
John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Die cast, smoke, headlight, whistle don't sound bad.

It does not say if it has a transformer, but it gives you track and a DVD. Plus some cars and accessories.

I would say a nice starter set?

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...anta+Fe+O-gauge+train+set+(JCPenney+exclusive


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Doesn't look as if it has Trainsounds, they surely would have mentioned that.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

The site that ED post, I'm guessing the set is a starter set? If the set is a starter set then yes it would have a small transformer and track. From the pictures, I would guess the track would be Fasttrack. Lionel has kind of changed their track from that "All metal track" from postwar/prewar eras to Fasttrack. This set probably has enough track to make a small figure 8 or a circle.

PW - Jason


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Usually a circle in those sets, the figure 8 is optional.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

40 by 60 oval 
Probably a two part transformer
The box and power pack.
It has smoke a mechanical whistle 
A diecast engine shell 
The engine is probably a DC motor with electronic forward,reverse and neutral
I found the same site TJ did


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> 40 by 60 oval
> Probably a two part transformer
> The box and power pack.
> It has smoke a mechanical whistle
> ...



TJ did not post on this?

YET.


----------



## burlington77 (Sep 28, 2009)

All the starter sets I've seen recently come with a 40 x 60 oval and a one piece 40 watt power pack. I actually like Lionel starter sets, except that the 40 watt power pack is too weak for anything larger, and it doesn't have accessory outputs.

Rolling stock is all plastic, except for the wheels. Not a bad starter set, really the power pack is the main drawback.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

burlington77 said:


> All the starter sets I've seen recently come with a 40 x 60 oval and a one piece 40 watt power pack. I actually like Lionel starter sets, except that the 40 watt power pack is too weak for anything larger, and it doesn't have accessory outputs.
> 
> Rolling stock is all plastic, except for the wheels. Not a bad starter set, really the power pack is the main drawback.


To fix the transformer "problem", I would look at E-Bay for a postwar Lionel transformer. There cheaper than the new ones and last forever.

PW - Jason


----------



## burlington77 (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree, with one problem: The postwar transformers won't operate the modern whistles or horns. I've heard that the 6-5906 sound activation button can be used, but I haven't actually tried it. I was really disappointed when I tried my ZW with a modern loco and got nothing but a burst of speed. So for now I run postwar with postwar, modern with modern.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

big ed said:


> TJ did not post on this?
> 
> YET.


Your're right ED, you did! 
Me Goof up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can modify the postwar transformers to the "modern" standard.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Your're right ED, you did!
> Me Goof up.


Well, I didn't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet, but ...

With the start of the new year, I've begun to control Ed's thoughts telepathically! :laugh:

TJ


----------



## Buster77 (Dec 7, 2010)

Doesn't look too bad. Is it safe to assume this set is made in a foreign country?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I checked the starter set, I have from the 90's. It says made in America. SO that is where it waas packaged but the transformers were fron China. This set had an extra one for accessory power. The directions show how to wire a decoupler from the lock on.


----------



## Buster77 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks T-Man. Although that was quite awhile ago.
Does Lionel still make sets in the USA?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Really ? Seems like Yesterday.

I think just assembled. They would be out of Michigan. I haven't checked a box recently but it does say that on the cover . You can't miss it.

If you see the box picture. look top left under the Lionel Logo A kitty corner white line will be seen. That says Made in America.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The trainboy posted and has not been back since?


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> The trainboy posted and has not been back since?


He's probably assessing on what he should do next... Good decisions take time.


----------

